# 99 Cents Only Stores 2016



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I didn't see a thread for this great store yet, so I guess I'll start one.

I stopped in one of my local stores tonight and was shocked to find an end cap of Halloween stuff. They usually don't start stocking until next month. It looks like these are probably leftovers from last year, although they have some lifesize skeleton and zombie hands/arms that I don't remember.

I'm hoping they get the fluorescent 3D plastic face panels in again this year. I bought a few last year with the intention of painting them fluorescent colors. By the time I realized they were already blacklight ready, they had sold out.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

This is always one of my fave places to get small H-ween stuff. Last year at my store they had stuff 50% off, around September, I think. Hope they do it again this year. Can't wait!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I forgot about that. Mine had a buy one, get one free sale for a long time. It's a great store. They always have some unique things, and much of it can be modified into something even better.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Garden pots, tools, & such were posted 3/99 cents clearance at one of the stores I stopped at. That includes the black plastic sections of fencing that can be used for graveyard fencing. Had some nice 1/2" wood garden stakes 4 per package. Wire wrapped in green pvc, probably would be OK to use for prop building. Green stretch tape, etc. Bet you crafty people could find all kinds of uses for these things.


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

Stopped by the closest 99 cent store today, hoping to see an end cap of last years stuff, but I was shocked to see 3 aisles of Halloween and 1 aisle of Fall/Harvest/Thanksgiving up and several boxes on a cart waiting to be unpacked. YEAH!! I didn't take my phone into the store, so no pics, but there was new 2016 items along with the usual Halloween goodies.

Now, if the Dollar Tree store down the street would get their stuff out, I'd be one happy halloween camper.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love this store. I have had to drive about an hour to one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh cool! My store always sets up after others further east of me so I generally wait until I get the heads up from you guys before making the trip in. Really glad to hear that there is stuff marked Halloween 2016. After they had their big blow out at the end of last halloween I was afraid they might be selling all their halloween and not carrying it any more. Silly me! Can't wait to see the first photos.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Went to 99C Only and found some Halloween merchandise--not much is out where I was yet . Some of those large skeleton hands, those skeleton arms with attached chains, light strands, blacklight incandescent bulbs, solar JOL stakes, battery operated window candles. Of course, I'm always happy to see any of it hit the shelves. 

They do have the large plastic crows again this year, but they're different. Bigger, less detailed, some profile changes. I like the new ones better because they're bigger. SIze matters! I don't want a puny crow. I suppose it's now more raven-like than crow, for the bird watchers out there. Same manufacturer as last year's crow. They had the snakes and the rats as well--the large rats and the smaller rats, in black and in gray. I like the gray rats better, easier to see in low lighting. I want to say the snakes look a little smaller to me than the ones from last year, but I can't be sure. There's some new mugs too. 

They had those half-owls too--the ones that are just the front of the owl. Definitely smaller than last year's version but can't complain at 99c a piece. 

They need to make a black cat version of these plastic creatures--not the kitten like last year, but an angry-looking arched-back classic Halloween cat. I'd settle for a façade-only version like the owl, much easier to store. No kittens spotted yet this year. 

I dug out one of the ravens I bought last year to compare to the new one. Last year's tag says 6"x14" crow. This year's tag says 16" crow. It is noticeably larger. No stake for the foot platform this year. 

All the Halloween stuff I saw was priced at 99c.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow -V- you've been out hitting some of the stores today I see! Hey, nice to see that 99 Cent has started stocking in our area. My store will probably still lag behind. Maybe I'll check out later in the week and report back. Looking forward to the 2016 items.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Loving the Black Crow.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

oooh, such nice big rats! Better than Dollar Tree!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spotted this YT video of a fully stocked store in Southern California. Looks like some more interesting items from 99 Cent!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We don't have a 99 cent store anywhere near me. I wish we had one!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

God that video was great! There's some brilliant stuff there. I just wish they had this chain over here in the UK. Out £1 shops are rubbish in comparison.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Found some top hats and boney critters at the 99-Cent-Only store yesterday. The bat is a little flimsy, but hey, you can't beat the price! And the little bottle is glass - but there was only One in the store.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

The video is nice, but a little fast for me. Does anyone have updated photos, so I can study what's there, without having to stop an 11 min video 100 times? 

And, if anyone is shopping and doesn't mind shipping, I would dearly love three GITD skeleton garland strands, and 9 of the solar bulbs (4 of one color, 5 of the other, prefer 4 green and 5 purple, but 4 purple and 5 green will work).

I would really like a bat skeleton (maybe two), two small winged skeletons, a frog skeleton, and one of those half skulls that is held by the skeleton arm too, but I'm sure that there are probably not many of those to be found this late...if ANYTHING is still to be found this late! I have forgotten what else I saw that I liked.

And to add to the list, from what I was able to see, I still need two of those zombie hand stakes with the tattered sleeves. Color doesn't matter, as long as both are the same. 

I'm also wondering what kind of novelty items they have in multi packs. I see that she only focused on four items there, but it looks like there are more. I am trying to get a good selection of non-allergy items for my teal pumpkin project this year, and haven't come up with much yet, aside from toy grab bags from thrift shops (mostly My Little Ponies and random "boyish" figures that probably came from fast food kids meals).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> The video is nice, but a little fast for me. Does anyone have updated photos, so I can study what's there, without having to stop an 11 min video 100 times?
> 
> And, if anyone is shopping and doesn't mind shipping, I would dearly love three GITD skeleton garland strands, and 9 of the solar bulbs (4 of one color, 5 of the other, prefer 4 green and 5 purple, but 4 purple and 5 green will work).
> 
> ...



Was able to pick up almost everything on your list I think (only 2 of 4 green solar bulbs, and no zombie sleeved arms). I'll PM you when I get home. 

As for the rest of you guys,_ lots of photos_ to post as requested. Stay tuned.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Get ready for a lot of photos. I kept them fairly large so you guys could see the detail. Some items from last year, apparently clearing out and in limited supply, and lots of new items. I was impressed by the look and quality (once again) of many of them. Don't think I noticed any non-99 Cent pricing on the packaging.

Some from last year, in limited supply.

























This half jaw mask was new to me this year, the older silver and gold-ish versions were on the rack below it. The 3 blank face masks are new. Bought a few for repainting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 2:

Very nice quality clip on mini hats. Only saw in red and black this year.
































Long gloves


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 3:

Some of the new treat bags
















These were the only LED prints that I saw, both from last year.









Also from last year:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 4:

Now they had some new chair back covers. I picked up this rib cage one (only one on the shelf) and will probably repurpose it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 5:

Similar pairs of eyes as I found in Michaels although Michaels snake eyes were iridescent and 4.99 for the pair. The little, folded-at-the-top caution plastic signs were new and cute I thought. Bought 2 of the middle design and will use the zombie ones on a buffet table.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 6:

Liked this garland and the spider web design was nice. The paper was on the thin side.









The holographic effects look better in person, nice purple color.
















Mixture of old and new mdse.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 7:

These signs were on a stiff melamine-like board material. 2 versions of one, 3 of the other.
















These came in either orange or black plastic coffin









Some of the hand/arms they had, and fence edging.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 8:

Found these skelemingos. The stake is a flimsy plastic and probably best stuck in a pail of sand instead of trying to put in the ground.
















Owls from last year. They are hollow and flat-backed to hang on a wall.









Really nice Day of the Dead items which I didn't take photos of with the exception of this hat and a black vacuformed framed mirror with and imprint of a skull on it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 9:






































I see the light up hand is 1.99 BTW.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 10:

The mummy hands below also are 1.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 11:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Group 12:



































The Caged Skeleton (partially visible in last photo) is tagged 1.49.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Final Group 13:

































I was excited to find an inner tube among the few summer items still on the shelf. Plan on it for my horse with snorkel and scuba fins when I do a Ghouls and Skeletons Just Want to Have Fun summer theme. (LOL had to find a way to use my horse again for a theme ).










THAT'S ALL FOLKS...actually there was a lot more there but I tried to pick out the nicer stuff and things I liked or thought you guys might.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting all that. You certainly get some great stuff in in that chain.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for all the pics! My store didn't have half that much, I better go check again. It's been over a week since I checked!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I got one of the small winged skellys, he's going to be my Halloween tree topper


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lots of amazing items for next to nothing; the store looks like a Halloween lover's paradise...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

To update my want list, the only thing that I'm missing now, is a couple of the green solar bulbs. They're not terribly important, but if anyone can ship them cheaply (ugh, shipping!), I could use 3 more, I think.


----------

